# Motorhome Converters - Any recommendations please?



## teemyob

Hello,

I am looking for a motorhome converter (from scratch, basic window/panel van) preferably in the North West but will consider other areas.

Any info please?

TM


----------



## peejay

Hi Trev;

Not had one done myself but I've read quite a bit about MMM road tester Dave Hurrell and photographer Andy Stothert having theirs built by Nu Venture in Wigan. Theres a good article in Jun 2010 MMM about Dave Hurrells Transit conversion.

http://www.nvcluxurymotorhomes.co.uk/bespoke-motor-home-building.htm

Pete


----------



## wooly

Hi, I'll second that. We had ours done at NVC - NU VENTURE CAMPERS. Excellent job done to time and financial schedule, what more can you ask. It was done to our design and we are highly delighted after two happy camping seasons. In that time we have not once had to return for any warranty issues, not many people can say that!
Michael


----------



## gromett

Hey Teemyob,
Have you considered doing it yourself? Lot of us at it now and the sbmcc club is extremely helpful. You can even do a mix of doing jobs yourself and only subbing out the bits you don't like don't want to do...

Just a thought.

Karl


----------



## wackywyco

I second that reccomendation. We had a van converted by them in '02 (the first one built at the new premises) and were very satisfied with the results and would happily use them again if we needed.


----------



## teemyob

*self*



gromett said:


> Hey Teemyob,
> Have you considered doing it yourself? Lot of us at it now and the sbmcc club is extremely helpful. You can even do a mix of doing jobs yourself and only subbing out the bits you don't like don't want to do...
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Karl


I would love to tackle it myslelf, but I think I only have a few weeks See here< Click

I have a lot of thing son the go with my business, family wedding and going away for three weeks.

So doubt I would get it done in-time for Octobers Deadline.

TM


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Try leisuredrive near Bolton. Seen I few of there convertions basic but nice

Phil


----------



## teemyob

*Bolton*



RhinoInstalls said:


> Try leisuredrive near Bolton. Seen I few of there convertions basic but nice
> 
> Phil


Leisuredrive, Bolton

Could not think of the name despite goooooogling camper motorhome converters bolton.

Thanks
TM


----------



## teemyob

I have rang 3 companies this moring and two are booked up for 4-6 weeks and Nu Venture Motorhomes until December!


----------



## wooly

Hi Did you notice that the recommendation was for Nu Venture Campers not Nu Venture Motorhomes who are also in Wigan, but of whom I know little.
Michael


----------



## teemyob

*Motorhome*

I did not know until someone sent me a PM.

Both booked solid.

TM


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Think there's someone in accrington area but can't think of there name for the life of me there name

Phil


----------



## CliveMott

Nu Venture in Wigan - I agree.

C.


----------

